# kneeling



## yeutter (Jul 21, 2006)

How many of you kneel for the Lord's Prayer or at some other part of the worship service?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 21, 2006)

Kneeling for communion was largely rejected by Reformed and Presbyterian churches as left-over from Roman adoration. We are better off leaving it entirely.

Kneeling in prayer is a legitimate method of employing our body in worship, even public worship. Witsius has a full chapter on "gestures in prayer" in his treatise _The Lord's Prayer_ (pp64-102). He actually takes the position that to pray seated (as is common today) is well-nigh universally opposed as inappropriate (pp. 83-84).


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> Kneeling for communion was largely rejected by Reformed and Presbyterian churches as left-over from Roman adoration. We are better off leaving it entirely.
> 
> Kneeling in prayer is a legitimate method of employing our body in worship, even public worship. Witsius has a full chapter on "gestures in prayer" in his treatise _The Lord's Prayer_ (pp64-102). He actually takes the position that to pray seated (as is common today) is well-nigh universally opposed as inappropriate (pp. 83-84).


We don't use the kneeling posture during the worship service. We stand for prayer and singing.


----------



## yeutter (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> ...



To pray and sing/chant the Psalms standing is consistant with the historic practice of the Eastern [Orthodox] Church and the Evangelical [Lutheran] Church of Prussia.

I am curious as to why western protestantism has by and large fealt that it is beneficial to pray seated.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> ...


----------



## SRoper (Jul 21, 2006)

We sometimes kneel for confession.


----------

